# Section 32/34 Training



## Harris (20 Apr 2012)

I'm currently not at my workplace and need to complete the Sect 32/34 certification online (Internet).  I'm told that it's available on the Internet through the Canada School of Public Service.  I've created an account with them.  Now I'm trying to figure out what the courses are called on their site so I cna complete them.  Any help would be appreciated.

As well if there are other courses theough the Canada School of Public Service one needs to take as a CO that list would also be welcome.

Finally, if I'm totally out to lunch on where these courses are located feel free to chime in on the proper location.


----------



## dapaterson (20 Apr 2012)

There are two additional courses: contracting and green procurement, that I believe you'll be required to complete.

Internal to DND there's a CO's course (in person, not online), and of course the Presiding Officer Certification Training.


----------



## Harris (20 Apr 2012)

Thanks.  That list matches with the one I've managed to find so far.  Finding where/how to take them online is another matter unfortunately.


----------



## dapaterson (20 Apr 2012)

The CSPS website is dreadful; I took a few minutes trying to find the courses and was unsuccessful.

On the DWAN, I found this link: http://admfincs.mil.ca/comptsec/courses/Web_site_Expenditure_Management_e.asp for what appears to be an internal to DND 32/34 course.  It appears to be DWAN only.


----------



## Occam (20 Apr 2012)

Green procurement - http://www.csps-efpc.gc.ca/cat/det-eng.asp?courseno=C215E

Contracting Certification Course (DWAN only) - http://ecourse.mil.ca/ecourse/user/


----------



## Harris (20 Apr 2012)

Thanks to both of you for your links.  Tried the Green Procurement one and it won't run the course in either IE or Firefox. I can get to the link to run the trg, but it eventually just times out.   I guess I wait until I'm back in the office to try from there.


----------



## Biohazardxj (20 Apr 2012)

Also, if you are going to be doing any purchasing you will need the "Contracting Direct with Trade"  course.   It is so much fun.    It is/has replacing the CCC and green procurement courses from what I understand


----------



## Occam (20 Apr 2012)

Harris said:
			
		

> Thanks to both of you for your links.  Tried the Green Procurement one and it won't run the course in either IE or Firefox. I can get to the link to run the trg, but it eventyally just times out.   I guess I wait until I'm back in the office to try from there.



That's odd - I was just able to register for Green Procurement at home and launch the course, using Firefox....were you able to successfully register, and are you using the "launch" link in "My Enrollments"?


----------



## Harris (20 Apr 2012)

Heh.   :facepalm:  I've apparently fallen victim to the, "it's broken now, but when someone else tries it works", bug.  Just tried it for about the 6th time and it's working flawlessly.  Thanks for the encouragement to try one last time.  I did restart Firefox so maybe it was in a snit earlier.


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Apr 2012)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> Also, if you are going to be doing any purchasing you will need the "Contracting Direct with Trade"  course.   It is so much fun.    It is/has replacing the CCC and green procurement courses from what I understand



I'm going to have to inquire about this at work on Monday.  I am supposed to be doing the 32/34 and the Contracting Certification Course in the very near future (maybe next week, if I can find the time) and haven't heard anything about this new course replacing the CCC.  I also was not told anything about Green Procurement.  Hmmm.


----------



## Biohazardxj (21 Apr 2012)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I'm going to have to inquire about this at work on Monday.  I am supposed to be doing the 32/34 and the Contracting Certification Course in the very near future (maybe next week, if I can find the time) and haven't heard anything about this new course replacing the CCC.  I also was not told anything about Green Procurement.  Hmmm.



I am doing the CDWT crse right now, and it is geared more for people who will be purchasing goods and services.   It doesn't talk much about 32 and 34.

I see you are in Greenwood, I'll am posted there this summer.


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Apr 2012)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> I am doing the CDWT crse right now, and it is geared more for people who will be purchasing goods and services.   It doesn't talk much about 32 and 34.



I am going to have a credit card and as one of the duty clerks, I will likely have to do some purchasing, yes.  That is the intent of my taking the CCC.  The 32/34 is more of an 'it's a nice thing to have', but the other one is a 'must have'.  



> I see you are in Greenwood, I'll am posted there this summer.



What unit?


----------



## Biohazardxj (21 Apr 2012)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I am going to have a credit card and as one of the duty clerks, I will likely have to do some purchasing, yes.  That is the intent of my taking the CCC.  The 32/34 is more of an 'it's a nice thing to have', but the other one is a 'must have'.
> 
> What unit?



3 MP Sqn


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Apr 2012)

SGT-RMSCLK said:
			
		

> 3 MP Sqn



Cool.    I'm at 413...love it!   :nod:


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Apr 2012)

All Aircraft Captains had to take the CCC/ECC.  All I can say is what a waste of valuable time.....


----------

